# Buckskin foal with white mane



## GeorgiaK (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi all.. 
I'm new to all the colour genetics of breeding horses but I'm searching for a Buckskin filly to buy and have come across an advertised buckskin filly.. But in all its photos it appears to have a white mane, but still slightly dark points and a dark tail. Will the mane darken in time or is going to stay white? As far as I can see there isn't any black at all in its mane. It's a TB x warmblood. Dam is bay and sire is cremello. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This is my buckskin filly at a day or two old and again at 5 1/2 months. My guess is that she may have a lot of frosting in her mane mixed with the black when she matures or it will just go in time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ That was my thought as well, that she's just heavily frosted. While that is much more common on lighter colored buckskins (buttermilk) like Lori's, it's not unheard of on the more golden colored ones.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I would also guess just heavy on the frosting. The horse has a bay dam and a cremello sire along with still having the dark points, all signs point to buckskin.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Our filly was born gold colored with a white mane and dark tail. Her mane turned dark as she grew up . . . and then she turned gray. Her sire was gray and her dam was black.


----------

